

FriendFeed, The Centralized Me, and Data Portability - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/30/friendfeed-the-centralized-me-and-data-portability/

======
fiaz
OK, this is the second time I posted a comment to a previous comment I made to
Friendfeed about a month ago. I think this time it's more justified to repost
because the picture in the link above does what I was blubbering about some
justice:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123975>

I still will maintain that the application-as-node approach to building a
social network is the right way to go because of the inherent connectedness of
the web and the fact that there are good reasons to want to connect highly
specialized web apps together.

The reason for stronger networks to form this way is because the applications
provide a nice medium for two people to connect, as opposed to simply
connecting because you know somebody...(as in "I'm connected to my sister on
Facebook, but we have no similar interests, as opposed to the cutie who has an
interest in Karsh Kale concerts -- WE should be connected!")

------
ojbyrne
I'd really like to know how friendfeed works, uses apis, and how it is in any
way legal. All of the sites it aggregates have non-commercial APIs. So how
does that work? Sweetheart deals all round? Is it just because they don't have
ads yet?

